# diesel ryder



## jibba069 (Jun 19, 2008)

Alright so I got 3 females and one male. Three females are in with my early girl all flowering. I know Should be running 18/6 or 20/4 with the auto flower but. should I sacrifice one of my females and put here n the room with the male. Female is about 16" and male is over 20" tall. Both are bushy and healthy. Also how long to wait before putting here back unde the 400 hps? thanks and any help is app.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 19, 2008)

What exactly are you wanting to do?
Low Ryder is tricky to get the auto-flower trait in successive generations from what I read...as each generation goes the chances of auto-flower drastically decrease. crossing with other strains and getting the autoflower even harder. (from what I have read). I myself leave the ruderalis to the peeps that need that super short flowering time.


----------



## jibba069 (Jun 19, 2008)

I just wanna get more seed out of the same diesel ryders. Trying to cross them is even harder. I don't wanna have to order more of the thats all.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 19, 2008)

Just place your male in a separate room and pollinate a few bud sites so you don't sacrifice all your bud.. A male can live in really poor conditions with no prob.. I threw mine in a little storage shed under a couple 42W cfls.. And just give enough nuts to keep living...


----------



## jibba069 (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks. I got a 150 watt compact flouro oer the male I will just pollinate the one female and drie him for hash. How long before I can stick her back under the 400 hps? with no worries of hurting the other ladyies...


----------

